# Possible Palomino Roan?



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

About a month ago I received my new girl, Luna. I know nothing of her past or her parents. I was looking at her the other day and I noticed she had a lot of small white hairs mixed in with her coat, which kinda reminded me of a roan. It's more prevalent in her face. Does she look like she could be a palomino roan? I will try to get some more up close photos later today.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Roan does not effect the face.

There is also no way to determine from those pictures if she has any genes that would cause it.

It COULD be from the white marking, it could be from a gene or it could just be her color. It is very common for horses to have some random white hairs esp in chestnuts, ime even moreso in palominos (which are chestnuts with the cream gene). I have a similarly colored palomino mare (who is pinto) and she has a lot of white hairs but is NOT roan, atm she is very faded out in her winter coat and almost does look roan! The lighter palominos can have a lot of variance.

Closer pictures would be good, all I can see of her color is that she's palomino!, but as you say it's concentrated on her face that makes me think it's something other than roan. How old is she? Grey comes to mind.

Is that an injury on the right side above her eye? Could be caused by an old injury too if there's a cluster of white there.


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

I have a couple more picture, but forgot to get a full body shot. I'm not quite sure of her age. I was told 5, but looking at her teeth I'm thinking more around 10. The injury above her eye is a recent one. When we went to bring her home she started to thrash around in the trailer and cut herself. The picture is from a day or two after that happened. It's healing well and the hair is now coming back in.

























Up close of her coat


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Just looks like a super light colored horse to me, she really is identical to my mares color.

I think most of the white on her face is just "smears" from her blaze.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

The white in her coat you see could be her winter coat. We'd have to wait till summer to see for sure. My former mare had white hairs mixed in with her winter coat, but then her summer coat she was a pure palomino.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

White ticking is very common on red based horses, it's just more visible on chestnuts. The only way to know 100% if it is actually roan (which I strongly doubt as classic roan doesn't effect the face except in very extreme examples) is to have her tested. I'm leaning toward it just being classic ticking though. I suppose it's possible that there could be some sabino pattern causing a bit of it.

BUT, she could just be like my belgian mare and just have a lot of ticking. See how her blaze is "smudged" too


----------

